# HSS724TCD Transmission Release Lever not working



## joegeorge (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi,

When I stored my snowblower for the summer I set the transmission release lock to "released" and moved it to the corner of my garage. I just tried to re-engage it and it won't stay snapped to the other side. It just keeps sliding back to released.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Timmyo728 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Fix for stuck transmission release lever*

if you follow the release lever rod it attaches to a pin that slides in and out of the bottom of the transmission. Often the pin just gets corroded and stuck, keeping the lever from doing anything. Spray the pin with WD-40 or some sort of corrosion stop and use a pry bar to work it in and out until the lever starts working again


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Might be a silly question but do you still have the tension/retaining spring on the lever?


----------



## joegeorge (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. Yes there was a string on it. In the end I brought it into the shop and they fixed it (I forget exactly what was wrong).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

joegeorge said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Yes there was a string on it. In the end I brought it into the shop and they fixed it (I forget exactly what was wrong).


the spring probably came out of the hole at the end.


----------

